# Call und Surf Comfort IP mit Fritz!Box



## blueray95 (11. September 2011)

Hallo Community,
ich würde meinen Telekom Anschluss gerne von Festnetztelefonie auf IP Telefonie umstellen aber auf die vorzüge meiner Fritz!Box nicht verzichten. Jetzt ist meine Frage ob ich den IP Anschluss mit meiner Fritz!Box Fon WLAN 7170 nutzen kann oder ob die Internettelefonie nicht möglich ist. Und wenn es möglich ist, wie muss ich die FRITZ!Box konfigurieren?

Danke im voraus für eure Antworten.


----------



## Crymes (11. September 2011)

Das ist ganz einfach möglich, da gehst du unter Telefonie auf Internettelefonie und fügst eine neue Nummer hinzu.
Dann gibst du die Daten der Telekom ein, wenn du Glück hast gibt's dafür auch ne Maske.


----------



## blueray95 (11. September 2011)

aber man bekommt ja keine daten von der telekom, sondern nur die rufnummern die man im speedport nur eintragen muss.
da werden keine zugangsdaten wie benutzer und passwort mitgeschickt, das macht der speedport iwie automatisch tief in seiner oberfläche versteckt


----------



## Crymes (11. September 2011)

Ruf bei der Telekom an, und frag nach der halben Stunde Wartezeit nach den VoIP Einstellungen für einen Fremdrouter.


----------



## K3n$! (11. September 2011)

Kleine Frage: Warum wechselst du auf IP Telefonie ?
Ist das günstiger oder gibt es da mehr Funktionen oder mehr Rufnummern ?


----------



## iRaptor (11. September 2011)

Ich verfluche die IP-Telefonie...
Abbrüche und wenn jemand was im Haus downloadet fängt es an zu harken. 
Anbieter 1&1. (1.7 Mbit)

Wenn für dich Festnetz nicht teurer ist würde ich beim Festnetzanschluss bleiben.


----------



## blueray95 (11. September 2011)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Kleine Frage: Warum wechselst du auf IP Telefonie ?
> Ist das günstiger oder gibt es da mehr Funktionen oder mehr Rufnummern ?


  weil wir mehr leitungen benötigen.
nein man bekommt fürs gleiche geld 3 leitungen.



iRaptor schrieb:


> Ich verfluche die IP-Telefonie...
> Abbrüche und wenn jemand was im Haus downloadet fängt es an zu harken.
> Anbieter 1&1. (1.7 Mbit)
> 
> Wenn für dich Festnetz nicht teurer ist würde ich beim Festnetzanschluss bleiben.


1. ist 1&1 ein gratlerverein.
2. glaub ich kaum dass es bei 14.5 Mbit probleme gibt.
und 3. wenn du deinen router richtig konfigurierst sollte für die ip telefonie immer ausreichend bandbreite reserviert werden


----------



## K3n$! (11. September 2011)

Ich denke nicht, dass es immer an der Bandbreite liegt. 
Wenn du z.B. ein sync-Problem mit deinem Anschluss hast, dann fällt auch andauernd das Telefon aus. 
Solche Probleme hast du i.d.R. bei Festnetztelefonie nicht.

Wie groß ist denn der Unterschied zum 3-Rufnummern-Festnetzanschluss ?


----------



## iRaptor (11. September 2011)

blueray95 schrieb:


> weil wir mehr leitungen benötigen.
> nein man bekommt fürs gleiche geld 3 leitungen.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nein selbst die Priorisierung bringt nichts. Fängt leider trotzdem an zu harken. Wird denke ich mal an meinem geringen Upload liegen.
Bei 14.5 Mbit sieht die Sache natürlich wieder anders aus.


----------



## Decrypter (11. September 2011)

LOL....man kann doch das VoIP von 0+0 nicht mit der Telekom vergleichen.
Das NGN (IP Anschlüsse) der Telekom ist qualitativ deutlich höherwertiger als das VoIP von 0+0.
Aber richtig ist, das die Bandbreite des Anschlusses eine entscheidenen Rolle spielt. 192 kBit/s Upstream, wie bei einem herkömmlichen DSL 2000 sind bei gleichzeitiger Nutzung des Downstream doch zu wenig. Deswegen gibt es bei den IP Anschlüssen der Telekom (auf Basis von Annex B) die Anschlüsse auch erst ab DSL 3000 Verfügbarkeit. Weil eben dort der Upstream 384 kBit/s beträgt. Bei den ganz neuen Annex J Anschlüssen wird es selbst bei den kleinsten Bandbreiten (384) einen Upstream von 256 kbit/s geben.

Und bei hohen bis sehr hohen Bandbreiten läuft sowieso alles glatt, wenn man einen vernünftigen Anbieter nutzt. Ich habe meine damalige Festnetznummer zu SIP Gate portiert, um weiterhin unter der alten Rufnummer erreichbar zu sein. Wenn ich dort angerufen werde, dann ist die Qualität faktisch nicht von der des guten alten Festnetzanschlusses zu unterscheiden. Selbst bei vollen Downstream, keinerlei Probleme. Was aber bei einem VDSL 50 mit seinem Upstream von 10 Mbit auch nicht verwunderlich ist. Da sind selbst bei voller Auslastung des Downstream riesige Reserven im Upstream vorhanden. Bei einem DSL 2000 mit gerade mal 192 kBit/s Upstream sieht das natürlich anders aus. Da wird es sehr schnell eng.


----------



## blueray95 (12. September 2011)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass es immer an der Bandbreite liegt.
> Wenn du z.B. ein sync-Problem mit deinem Anschluss hast, dann fällt auch andauernd das Telefon aus.
> Solche Probleme hast du i.d.R. bei Festnetztelefonie nicht.
> 
> Wie groß ist denn der Unterschied zum 3-Rufnummern-Festnetzanschluss ?


 bitte versuch mir das nicht auszureden weil es nichts bringt. wir haben seit 3 jahren eine sipgate nummer als geschäftsnummer auf der fritzbox laufen aber die musst du ja extra pro minute zahlen und deswegen wäre der t-com ip anschluss grade recht.

aber back to topic: hat jemand erfahrung mit dem ip anschluss in verbindung mit einer avm fritz box?


----------



## Crymes (12. September 2011)

Ja, ich.
Hab O2 und es läuft prima, auch wenn gedownloade3d wird (DSL 2000, Upload aber 316 kbits).


----------



## 2fast4uall (12. September 2011)

Ich wollte letztens auch VoIP beantragen. Bei der Telekom geht nix unter 3 Mbits/s. Daher kann ich auch nich nachvollziehen, wieso 1&1 schon bei 1,7 Mbits/s VoIP anbietet....


----------



## Sturmi (13. September 2011)

Weil die Telekom lieber auf Nummer Sicher geht, sie schaltet normalerweise auch Anschlüsse konservativer. Das mag vielleicht nicht jedem gefallen, ist aber so


----------

